#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [注意] 【活動】2012圖文聯召──闖關大挑戰！

## 幻貓

*第二屆
狼之樂園圖文聯召──歡樂、闖關、求生大作戰！*
_豔陽罩頂、暴雨無情，漫長的暑假再次來臨；
是否很久沒動筆/揮毫創作了？
各位，再一次帶上你們的畫筆/紙墨，用繪畫/詩文編織出最歡樂的冒險篇章吧！_<hr>
== 活動時間 ==
07月13日 至 08月21日〈共計40天〉
第一關投稿07/13 - 07/19(7日)、投票07/20 - 07/24(5日)
第二關投稿07/27 - 08/02(7日)、投票08/03 - 08/07(5日)
最終關投稿08/10 - 08/16(7日)、投票08/17 - 08/21(5日)

== 地點 ==
創作藝想園
文學創作

== 活動方式 ==

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





== 獎項 ==
<優勝 *2* 位>
每位可獲贈5000樂園幣，授與*活動紀念勳章壹枚*
另可優先選擇*任一圖/文版版主的免費委託*！

<二獎 1 位>
贈予3000樂園幣
可獲得其餘*圖/文版版主的免費委託*

<三獎 1 位>
贈予2000樂園幣
亦可獲得其餘*圖/文版版主的免費委託*

<嘉獎 *3* 位>
每位500樂園幣
[spacer=5]未能獲得上述獎項者也不要灰心，100樂園幣參加獎做為鼓勵！

== 本屆注意事項 ==
<一>
參加者可以自行決定何時參賽、亦能選擇中途退出；
唯一要注意的是參賽及退出皆需填寫相對應的表單，並回覆於此討論串。

<二>
這一屆比賽不限定參賽版面，參賽者可隨時視情況決定參賽版面；
只要你有時間跟精力，甚至繪圖寫文一起來都沒問題！
最後計算單一會員在兩個版面的得票總數：專攻一版、還是跨版搶票，一切由你決定！

<三>
投稿從每雙週的週五開始，間隔* 7* 天；截稿後立即進行投票，為期* 5* 天，歡迎所有會員一同投票
票選結果出爐將會同時公佈關卡優勝者及下一關的場景提示，
關卡細節一樣由另一版之優勝者決定，為期* 2* 天

<四>
版主依然具有否決權，除了會在文內標明【再接再勵】等字樣，
也會以私訊提醒參賽者盡速修正，以期在截稿前改正，請別灰心

<五>
全體狼之樂園會員皆有投票權，惟圖文兩版版主可以投三票，但僅限於該管理員管轄的版面；
版主將不會使用投票系統，而是以各別講評代替選票

<六>
本屆活動將選票轉換成積分，
而積分計算*由參賽者在單一關卡的得票比率〈%〉*決定：
0%<得票率<10%，計 1 分
10%<=得票率<20%，計 2 分
20%<=得票率<30%，計 3 分
......以此類推......
90%<=得票率<=100%，計 10分

同時，版主票不計入得票率，而是*直接加到換算後的積分上*
例：參賽者 A 得票率36%，換算後得積分 4 分
再獲得兩張版主票，因此該關積分變成 (4+2)= 6 分

<七>
活動紀念勳章依然是兩枚，優勝仍是兩名，惟發放標準改為*取總得票數最高的兩位*

== 報名方式 ==
即日起至最終關卡投稿日截止前〈即8/16〉，複製下列格式直接回覆於本討論串，即有正式參加資格：



> [spacer=5]參賽者名稱：
> 
> [spacer=5]如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
> [spacer=8]‧電子信箱
> [spacer=8]‧MSN帳號
> [spacer=8]‧Facebook帳號
> [spacer=8]‧plurk帳號
> 
> [spacer=5]以下為宣示內容：
> ...


*歡迎來挑戰！*

----------


## 幻貓

活動Q&A

Q1. 活動主旨是什麼？


藉由近似遊戲的方式，激發參賽者的創作動力。闖關題目難度簡單直白，也沒有絕對的標準答案。
比起高超的創作技巧，我們更希望看到參賽者展現自己的創意、特色、並享受整體活動帶來的歡樂！



Q2. 兩個版面的題目會一樣嗎？


第一關時兩組的題目是一樣的，但從第二關開始就會不一樣了！
二、三關的題目由參賽者決定，會設計出什麼題目我們也不知道！



Q3. 接受聯名參賽嗎？


不限制，但是舉凡收稿、設置投票、總結票數及頒獎時僅以單一會員為單位，即便事先聲明是聯名參加，
也僅認「投稿」之帳號為參賽單位。〈例：頒發獎金及勳章僅會頒給「投稿者」，恕不頒給「與之合作者」。〉



Q4. 接受什麼類型的投稿？


圖組︰ 
格式︰單張作畫、漫畫、連環圖 
色調︰黑白、灰階、彩色皆可 
工具︰電腦繪圖或手繪〈包含鉛筆、原子筆、油彩等〉皆可 

文組︰ 
格式︰詩詞、曲賦、短小說、散文、童話；日記、劇本體恕不接受 
文字︰繁體中文之書面語或文言文。必要時可雜以少量外語。 
行書︰直書、橫書皆可

大原則：*在精不在多*，所以注意別畫成超長篇連載漫畫、或寫成大河超長篇小說就好。
另外所有作品必須為普遍級，不應含*色情*、*過度暴力*、*過度血腥*等不當內容。 
且所有作品必須為個人創作，不得抄襲，亦不得提交已經公開發表過的作品。



。。。Q4.1. 投稿有尺寸／字數的限制嗎？


圖組：*寬度不可超過700像素〈px〉*，超出尺寸者將無法通過版主審核，請自行在截稿前修正。
>>>縮圖方式請見新手手冊<二> 影像的基本處理
文組：*字數規定*
１、小說：七百至五千字之間
２、散文：五百至三千字之間
３、詩詞曲賦：三行以上，不得超出一百五十節



> 比方「漢王重色思傾國，御宇多年求不得；楊家有女出長成，養在深閨人未識。」
> 從文法上看是「一句」，也可以排成「一行」，但是從節奏上看是*四節*。





。。。Q4.2. 我有幾天時間投稿及發表？


每一關都有*7天時間讓參賽者構思創作*，逾時發表視為投稿失敗，該關卡棄權。
截稿後有*5天時間投票*，歡迎全體會員貢獻出自己的一票！



。。。Q4.3. 我可以在畫作旁加文字說明，或者在文章旁邊加上插圖嗎？


可以，但是解說文字以*100字為限*；解說插*圖最多一幅*。



Q5. 在哪裏發表作品？


活動開始時，由主辦單位公佈第一道關卡題目，只要*直接回覆該討論串*就算遞件成功。
而符合「闖關成功」要件的作品，版主會在文末加註【闖關成功】的字樣，就可以進入投票；
反之則會標註【再接再勵】，請作者趁截稿前再努力看看，修正後可以私訊催促版主再次審核。
>>>審核標準詳見第 6 問



。。。Q5.1. 投稿之後若還沒截稿，可以對作品做修改嗎？


可以，投稿期限七日內可以不限次數修改自己的作品。
然而*截稿後仍超時編輯，則視同投稿失敗*，該關卡棄權。



Q6．版主審核標準是什麼呢？


題目只提供一項場景陳述（如「前方有火海一片」），而不會直接提出疑難（如「怎麼才能把火救熄」）。 
參賽者要做的是「設想一個處境，使得題目合理地成為該處境的難題，並在最後解決它」。

舉個例︰假設主角是羽狼，他在巡視樂園時發現了火災，
所以處境就是「*儘快將受火災所困的獸友救出，並召集樂園群獸滅火*」。 

又例如現在的主角是幻貓，處境可以是「*以毛髮化出一眾小幻貓，命之以身軀掩護本體迅速通過火場*」。(?! 

當然比較奇異一點：如果主角是唯恐天下不亂的食人妖怪好茶，他在覓食的時候發現這片成長中的火海，
處境就會是「*協助火勢儘可能地擴大，以引出更多獸眾四處逃難，好讓好茶能夠趁亂下手覓食*」。 

由此可見，難題是依據參加者設定的情境而變化，但共通點都是「前方有火海一片」。 
除了設計場景外，解題方法也可以千奇百怪。以幻貓的例子而言，解題方法除了「犧牲分身」，
「*本體被叛變的分身小幻貓捏臉而大哭，哭著哭著便把火勢澆滅了*」，這種解決辦法也未嘗不可。(死臉 

再次強調，只要能「* 設想一個處境，使得題目合理地成為該處境的難題，並在最後解決它*」
即算闖關成功。



。。。Q6.1. 那怎麼樣會被判定失敗？


因為解題自由度高，就算解決辦法十分詭異也不會被判定闖關失敗。
審核不通過主要是基於幾種原因：
【隨意變更場景】即便設計場景上很自由，但請勿更改預設的題目方向。
〈如：題目「森林大火」→「墓園鬼火」，失格〉
【只陳述沒解決】設計了場景，卻沒有解決它，也失去了「闖關」的意義。
〈如：「前有大火」→「只顧逃跑」，失格〉
【違反版面規定】圖片過大影響閱讀、聯結失效、錯字過多、標點符號大量誤用、
甚至是內含血腥暴力色情，皆有可能導致失格。

圖文兩版版主保留增修、解釋以上判定原則的權力。



Q7. 參賽者本身可以投票嗎？可以投給自己的作品嗎？


參賽與投票互不干擾，想投給誰都不受限制，請放心。



。。。Q.7.1.積分怎麼個換算法？


每 10 個百分比多積一分，而樂園的投票系統都會顯示得票率：

參賽者 A 得票率為83%，換算積分為 9 分
參賽者 B 得票率為16%，換算積分為 2 分
參賽者 C 得票率為 0%，換算積分為 0 分



。。。Q.7.2. 版主為什麼有三票？版主要是參賽不就不公平？


版主決定參賽，自然無法擁有三票權利，只能投一票。
負責評審的版主，這三票可也不是投下去就算囉，*版主必須公開亮票，並發表對作品的見解評論*。
同時，版主票不會使用投票系統，他們的選票就是一篇篇的見解，並且直接加到換算後的積分上頭。



。。。Q.7.3. 版主票算法不同？


*直接加到換算的積分上*，是的〈燦〉
一來方便計算，二來稍微彰顯版主的審核標準；繼續用剛剛的例子：

參賽者 B 積分 2 分，若得到版主票三張，則積分變為 (2+3)=5分，瞬間拉近與 A 的差距！

因此除了爭取親友支持，同時奪得版主青睞才是致勝的不二法門喔！



Q8. 我可以中途轉換參賽組別嗎？比如說第一關圖組，第二關文組，第三關再去圖組嗎？


可以！
如果圖文皆擅，又覺得另一組題目對自己有利，歡迎跳版闖關；
甚至如果自己時間精力充沛，化身雙修魔狼、圖文同時跨版大搶票也可以！
因此，依據自己的能力，盡情策劃攻略模式吧！



Q9. 我贏了第一關，耶！接下來呢？


恭喜你獲得為下一關設計題目的權利！
主辦單位將*以私訊〈或其他緊急連絡方式〉告知下一關的大方向*，並請在*2天內將設計好的題目以私訊回傳*給主辦方
出題者只可為另一版命題：圖版優勝幫文版命題、文版優勝則為圖版命題。
如果配合跳版闖關策略，設計一道有利於己的題目也會為下一關帶來不少勝算！



。。。Q9.1 蛤？出題？要是出得不夠好....？


又不是國家考試命題別緊張〈噴
整起活動歡迎各種有趣、惡搞、驚悚等元素，只要不是惡意刁難或血腥暴力情色，任何題目都是好題目！



。。。Q9.2 那出題要注意什麼？


純文字、純圖片，或是文字搭配圖片都行，基本上型式不拘。
字數限100字內，圖片限一幅且寬度700像素以內。
如果想不出來也沒關係，可以由主辦單位代為設計題目。



Q10. 比賽要辦40天？會不會太久了？


嫌久？我們還嫌少咧！〈笑
每一關投稿時間七天，投票時間五天，優勝者出題兩天，較一般競爭性較強的徵文比賽而言時間其實挺緊迫的
但是這樣也是我們的目的所在：相比於華麗滿點的作品，
我們更希望參賽者把活動當成日常塗鴉、簡短的日常紓發，*請記得這是個輕鬆簡單、闔家歡樂的遊戲*〈燦


[hide=。。。Q10.1. 我沒時間...]
總不會整個暑假都沒時間吧？
考量大家空閒時間都不同，本屆開放讓各位參賽者自行決定「何時參賽、何時退出」！
觀望到一半覺得好有趣又有時間，歡迎加入；
參與到一半有突發狀況無法繼續，歡迎退出。
讓大家自由不帶壓力，隨時依據自身情況參加活動，樂趣增倍！

如果真的無力參加，那就貢獻自己神聖的一票吧！中意哪個作品，投下去就對了！
你的一票，不僅能決定贏家，更是給參賽者一份重要的肯定及支持！

[/hide:]
Q11. 規則太多我根本記不住啊啊！


那就什麼都別管，沒心沒肺地玩下去吧！
只要密切*追蹤論壇首頁的跑馬燈資訊*，記得去投稿投票就好了~



Q12. 一定要畫出或寫出獸/獸人角色嗎？


沒有限制，想畫什麼樣的生物都行！只要想辦法讓觀眾能理解作品意思就好了
當然以一個獸同好居多的論壇而言，獸角色的出現自然比較能贏取大眾共鳴，自行衡量囉：)



此討論串開放報名申請、退出申請及一般提問，歡迎大家多加利用 :Smile:  <hr>
以下為去年的活動歷程，給大家一個參考~
2011圖文聯召主持串
圖組第一關
圖組第二關
圖組最終關

[spacer=5]文組第一關
[spacer=5]文組第二關
[spacer=5]文組最終關

----------


## 自然農子

參賽者名稱：自然農子

如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：
‧電子信箱 endy123l@yahoo.com.tw
‧plurk帳號 endy123l

宣示： 我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝 者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦 方代為出題。 我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至 遭受額外之懲處。 我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的 權利。 我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## BGs

參賽者名稱： *BGs*

　如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
　　‧電子信箱
　　‧MSN帳號：bernardily@hotmail.com 
　　‧Facebook帳號 
　　‧plurk帳號：bernardily

　以下為宣示內容： 
　　我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
　　我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
　　我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
　　我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

---

文版獸+1
希望能創作出有趣的東西，請多指教！

----------


## 影貓ROKU

參賽者名稱： 影貓Roku

如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
‧電子信箱:ntueees93197@gmail.com
‧plurk帳號 :ntueees93197

以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
----------------------------------------
參加組別為圖版(不知道要不要寫，不過些補充一下好了)
上一次總感覺自己到最後有點虎頭蛇尾
這一次一定要盡力畫出所有作品!!

----------


## 月光牙狼

參賽者名稱：月光牙狼

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
        ‧電子信箱 arr147369_258@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧plurk帳號 ok3216688

     以下為宣示內容：
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
--------------------------------------------------------
小狼我也是圖版的，對不起第一次參加的時候......(淚奔

小狼我也會加油的OWO/

----------


## 幻貓

> 參加組別為圖版(不知道要不要寫，不過些補充一下好了)


放心吧:3這次活動開放跨版參賽，所以那個選項也刻意移除了
可能有獸一時心血來潮想嘗試另外一組的題目，絕對歡迎~
而計算票數時會統合兩版所有參賽人一起統計，就不用特別強調哪一組了~

----------


## 古紀洛子

參賽者名稱： 古紀洛子 (※)

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱  ancientbaroque@gmail.com 
        ‧Facebook帳號  baroque.boyce

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。
如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
---------------------------------------- 
參加組別為圖版。
聽說上次的活動還不錯，這次有機會來參加看看吧。

*※ 我堅持用女性化的名字。(!?)*

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

參賽者名稱： 蒼穹之龍
　如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
　　‧電子信箱 s91239@yahoo.com.tw
　　‧Facebook帳號 
　　
　以下為宣示內容： 
　　我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
　　我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
　　我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
　　我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。 
==========================================
文版獸~~~~
我之前都沒有參加過，這是第一次
好緊張刺激阿XD!
希望可以多多磨練寫作技巧>w<

----------


## 紅峽青燦

啊不~
為什麼我要學測~~~
好想參加啊!!

沒關係
讓給準備的更好的人吧
(青燦你是來亂的嗎?)

祝各位參賽者靈感泉湧~
我會好好支持你們的^^

----------


## 幻貓

> *※ 我堅持用女性化的名字。(!?)*


真特別的堅持XDD
那我投票選項及一切公告都用這個名字囉~

----------


## 狩者

參賽者名稱：狩者 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱：f228666@yahoo.com.tw 
        ‧Facebook帳號：f228666@yahoo.com.tw 

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
/
參加文版組
上次沒參加到，能夠有第二屆真是太讚了: 3
請大家多多指教(拱手)

----------


## 龍o瞳

參賽者名稱： 龍o瞳

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱  gegehgoie@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧Facebook帳號   t.5151481@yahoo.com.tw

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

本獸是第一次參與活動~希望能有好成績啦XD

阿阿~~忘記說了!!!我是文版啦XD

----------


## 棘刺

參賽者名稱：棘刺/Bristles 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧Facebook帳號:b1262002@hotmail.com
        ‧plurk帳號 Bristle

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 咖啡

參賽者名稱：咖啡

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
        ‧電子信箱 j6mp6coffee@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧Facebook帳號 j6mp6coffee


     以下為宣示內容：
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 小黑貓

參賽者名稱： B.Cat

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱 s8507055@yahoo.com.tw 
        ‧Facebook帳號 l.b.cat@facebook.com

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 飛狼薩克

參賽者名稱： 飛狼薩克

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧Facebook帳號 whitewolfsark@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧plurk帳號 fiywolf_sark

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

--------------------------------------------
哈哈我又來了XD"
一樣是圖版囉
文我實在.....XD"
這次來算是個自我挑戰吧""
看看跟上次比進步了多少^^

----------


## 斯冰菊

參賽者名稱： 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱：ck960901@yahoo.com.tw 
        ‧MSN帳號 
        ‧Facebook帳號：
ck960901@yahoo.com.tw

http://www.facebook.com/cai.b.ju


        ‧plurk帳號 

     以下為宣示內容： 
        本狼已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，本狼將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        本狼明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        本狼可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、本狼還知道如果必要，本狼也有隨時退出的權利。 
        本狼知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是本狼真正追求的。

---------------------(第一次用分隔線)-----------------------

本狼看過了第一次的文學作品，覺得真是太有創意了。這次本狼想挑戰看看，測試自己的文學功力較剛進狼版時有了多大之進展。
本狼是文版獸，還是因為繪畫功力拙劣之故；本狼絕對會全力以赴，本狼也期待其他參賽獸的作品喔！
各位參賽獸，加油吧！

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

參賽者名稱： 小獥

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱 horichard1996@hotmail.com
        ‧MSN帳號 horichard1996@hotmail.com


     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

--
來試試看寫文章><

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 荷宇

參賽者名稱：荷宇

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
        ‧電子信箱 meer712@yahoo.com.tw  (不好意思其他的我都沒再用所以只有一項可以聯絡到我)

     以下為宣示內容：
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
--------------------------------------
想了很久到底要不要參加
因為我蠻會拖圖的.........怕會畫不完 冏
不過因為很少參加這裏的活動所以想試一次看看XD

----------


## 幻貓

各位好，距離活動開始只剩兩天，很高興短短數日就有16名會員參加 :Smile: 
<hr>*目前確認報名參賽的有：*
自然農子、BGs、影貓ROKU、月光牙狼、古紀洛子、蒼穹之龍、狩者、
龍o瞳、棘刺、咖啡、B.Cat、飛狼薩克、斯冰菊、小獥、空、荷宇
<hr>而今天也要向所有人公布*第一關的題目大方向：*
*冥界*
〈或稱地獄、冥土、鬼界、九泉、幽冥、死國等〉

*請注意，這並不是完整的題目內容！
提供大方向僅是為了方便參賽者提早準備，活動還沒開始喔*

而填單報名也將會持續到活動尾聲，也歡迎其他會員報名嘿~
那麼，我們週五晚上八點再會囉！

----------


## 戀風

參賽者名稱： 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱 alan50143@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧plurk帳號 alan50143

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
--------------
　　雖然語文 畫圖能力不是很好但是看起來滿好玩的樣子　那我就來參加看看吧>w<

----------


## 幻貓

*活動自即日起正式開始！*

圖組投稿請點我進入圖版活動區
文組投稿請點我進入文版活動區

如果各位想針對活動當前內容發表討論及意見，甚至是掃街拜票
請點我進入圖文綜合場外應援區
*請勿在投稿串發表！*違者將不通知強行移動文章

----------


## 嘟啦齊司

參賽者名稱：嘟拉齊司 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱 qq890247@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧Facebook帳號 qq890247@yahoo.com.tw
     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>w< 第1次參加 我想要參加圖版+1
  我會盡力 畫玩 每一張圖滴>//< 
....我好像 太晚報名嚕....QAQ ... 這算錯過機會嗎...

----------


## 幻貓

> ....我好像 太晚報名嚕....QAQ ... 這算錯過機會嗎...


絕對不會太晚，任何時候都可以報名參賽！
開始動腦破解第一關吧XD

----------


## 狼狗傑

參賽者名稱： 狼狗傑

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱: niyui695@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧plurk帳號: JimHawkins 

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 劍痞

應邀浮上


     參賽者名稱： 劍

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式： 
        ‧MSN帳號：chisatotsurugi@hotmail.com
        ‧plurk帳號：champi1988 

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

參賽者名稱：銀狼嘯月

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
        ‧MSN帳號 leo82528@hotmail.com
        ‧plurk帳號 leo82528

     以下為宣示內容：
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
===============================================
結果原本說沒空但卻又不想做正式地跑來參加了(欸
等等我這樣報名應該還是算數吧(誰叫你要囉嗦

----------


## 幻貓

文組投稿情況相當踴躍，先辛苦投稿的各位與負責審核的兩位版主啦~

圖組目前僅一位參賽者投稿且尚未通過，大家加油~
另外也更新圖組的審核標準：

圖組參賽者可不必等整張圖完成才發表，
只要草圖可以讓版主大致明瞭解決辦法並符合尺寸規範，便可以通過審核
事後再利用編輯功能將圖片補完即可〈當然要在截稿以前〉
而尚未通過的參賽者也不會遇上「辛苦畫完卻要大幅翻修」的情形

圖組也加油吧XD
<hr>*目前確認報名參賽的有：*
自然農子、BGs、影貓ROKU、月光牙狼、古紀洛子、蒼穹之龍、狩者、龍o瞳、棘刺、咖啡、B.Cat、
飛狼薩克、斯冰菊、小獥、空、荷宇、戀風、嘟拉齊司、狼狗傑、劍痞、銀狼嘯月、猖狼 亞魂
<hr>

----------


## 猖狼 亞魂

參賽者名稱：猖狼 亞魂 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式： 
        ‧電子信箱 :dog1394@yahoo.com.tw(抱歉，我只有這信箱...)


     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。
======================
很想報就跑來了...
但是我不知道有多少時間能參加(汗")
請寬恕orz

----------


## 雪麒

參賽者名稱：雪麒 

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：
        ‧電子信箱 xihanli316@gmail.com
        ‧MSN/Facebook/plurk帳號均无……
        留下维基讨论页地址吧：https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Lixihan

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

=============
新獸來參加，望多多指教～

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

參賽者名稱：快閃之星

     如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉 
        ‧電子信箱 :sam0234589@yahoo.com.tw
        ‧MSN帳號 
        ‧Facebook帳號 
        ‧plurk帳號 :sam0234589

     以下為宣示內容： 
        我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁跑馬燈的活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。如果幸運獲選各關卡優勝者，我將密切注意樂園私訊，隨時準備好與主辦方討論下一關出題細節。如不幸屆時無法參加命題，才交由主辦方代為出題。 
        我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。 
        我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。 
        我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

=====

我剛好在服務窗口改名，新的ID會是「G.M.幻閃寂星」不過版主要用哪個名稱都可以啦。

----------


## 幻貓

*第一關正式截稿，請各位參賽者勿再超時編修投稿作品*
歡迎所有論壇成員前往投票！
圖組投票請點我
文組投票請點我
務必在 2012/07/25 的 20 時 30 分以前投下您神聖的一票喔

確認進入投票階段的參賽者名單：
自然農子、BGs、影貓ROKU、月光牙狼、古紀洛子、蒼穹之龍、狩者、咖啡、飛狼薩克、
斯冰菊、小獥、荷宇、嘟拉齊司、狼狗傑、劍、銀狼嘯月、猖狼 亞魂、雪麒

如有遺漏還請盡速通知

----------


## 阿翔

想請問一下……文組那邊，
幻貓是不是把蒼穹之龍忘掉了？他有通過的喔，
但是那投票貌似沒有他的名字呢。

==============================

抱歉沒事了，當我發完這篇再點入去的時候見到已經改好了（爆）

----------


## 幻貓

呃哈哈這邊一收到信就知道糗大了〈被咬殺
參賽者眾多在設置選項一不小心就漏了，實在不好意思〈鞠躬
如果還有發現有任何遺漏請盡快通知我w""

也謝謝阿翔關心 :Smile:

----------


## 劍痞

「這個——關於參賽者的名稱。」

「雖然沒有太大的差別，
「不過個人在此報名登記的名稱應該是只有一『劍』字而已。」（思

「儘管我沒有太強烈的名稱偏好。」

「…」
「對，只是題外話而已。」




> 已經修正，抱歉:P
> 2012/07/20

----------


## 幻貓

第一關投票結果出爐：
圖組由*影貓ROKU*以６個積分勝出！
文組雖然由蒼芎之龍、BGs及劍同時獲得３個積分，
但文組第一關將由獲得一般票數最多的*蒼穹之龍*勝出！

詳細計票結果請點選活動串：
圖組請點我
文組請點我

關卡勝出者將能為相反組別的下一關決定題目細節，將會盡速寄發命題通知
也在此向大家公告*第二關的題目大方向：*
*天堂*

*請注意，這並不是完整的題目內容！
提供大方向僅是為了方便參賽者提早準備，活動還沒開始！*

感謝各位熱情參與第一關的冥界奇遊，
請耐心等待，*週五晚間八點*開始的第二關也要努力表現喔！

----------


## 劍痞

「請問，文組題目詳細説明的部份：
「引號中的『哪會有什麼』後面，是否有漏打內容？」（舉手

「例如説：『難關呢？』之類的。」

----------


## 幻貓

> 「請問，文組題目詳細説明的部份：
> 「引號中的『哪會有什麼』後面，是否有漏打內容？」（舉手
> 
> 「例如説：『難關呢？』之類的。」


又勞煩劍指正:P
不瞞各位，兩關的題目細節都是透過手機打出來的
有時網路一個不穩，頁面一跳就誤刪了些字，抱歉
其實應該事前先打一份備稿就能直接複製的(死

另外文組第二關的第五項提示新增了一點：
*『不能逗留的原因歡迎自行發揮。』*
諸位加油囉 :Very Happy:

----------


## 幻貓

*第二關投稿只剩三天！*

圖組投稿請點我進入圖版活動區
文組投稿請點我進入文版活動區

如果各位想針對活動當前內容發表討論及意見，甚至是掃街拜票
請點我進入圖文綜合場外應援區
*請勿在投稿串發表！*違者將不通知強行移動文章

〈這篇其實應該在週五發表的...今天才熊熊看到跑馬燈怎麼還是原樣〈死
希望大家沒有因此而受影響...@@

----------


## 幻貓

*第二關正式截稿，請各位參賽者勿再超時編修投稿作品*
歡迎所有論壇成員前往投票！
圖組投票請點我
文組投票請點我
務必在 2012/08/08 的 20 時 30 分以前投下您神聖的一票喔

確認進入投票階段的參賽者名單：
飛狼薩克、影貓ROKU、荷宇、猖狼 亞魂、月光牙狼、
狩者、狼狗傑、蒼穹之龍、G.M.幻閃寂星、戀風、古紀洛子、小獥、銀狼嘯月、咖啡、劍

如有遺漏還請盡速通知！

----------


## 幻貓

第一關投票結果出爐：
圖組再度由 *影貓ROKU*以７個積分勝出！
文組則是由 *劍* 以５個積分勝出！

單關計票結果請點選活動串：
圖組請點我
文組請點我

關卡勝出者將能為相反組別的下一關決定題目細節，命題通知已經寄發
也在此向大家公告*最終關的題目大方向：*
*凡間*

*請注意，這並不是完整的題目內容！
提供大方向僅是為了方便參賽者提早準備，活動還沒開始！*＜hr＞

兩關下來除了感謝參賽者，也要感謝熱情參與投票的各位！
以下是當前圖文兩組共同統計積分數：

龍o瞳 0分
棘刺 0分
B.Cat 0分
空 0分
嘟拉齊司 0分
雪麒 1分
G.M.幻閃寂星 1分
自然農子 2分
月光牙狼 2分
咖啡 2分
斯冰菊 2分
戀風 2分
狼狗傑 2分
BGs 3分
猖狼 亞魂 3分
銀狼嘯月 3分
小獥 3分
古紀洛子 3分
狩者 4分
蒼穹之龍 6分
劍痞 *8分*
飛狼薩克 *8分*
荷宇 *9分*
影貓ROKU *13分*

*週五晚間八點*，最後一關也要全力以赴！

----------


## 幻貓

*最終關投稿開始！*

圖組投稿請點我進入圖版活動區
文組投稿請點我進入文版活動區

如果各位想針對活動當前內容發表討論及意見，甚至是掃街拜票
請點我進入圖文綜合場外應援區
*請勿在投稿串發表！*違者將不通知強行移動文章

----------


## 幻貓

*最終關正式截稿，請各位參賽者勿再超時編修投稿作品*
歡迎所有論壇成員前往投票！
圖組投票請點我
文組投票請點我

*由於主辦方設置投票時間延後至 21 時 30 分
計票時間也順延至 2012/08/22 的 21 時 30 分，務必投下您神聖的一票喔！*

確認進入投票階段的參賽者名單：
月光牙狼、自然農子、狩者、小獥、蒼穹之龍、銀狼嘯月、BGs、狼狗傑、劍

如有遺漏還請盡速通知！

----------


## 幻貓

適逢系統維修，圖文聯召最終關的開票日同時順延
維修日期自兩星期至一個月不等，造成不便還請見諒

另，由於2012/08/21自中午起進行系統調整，至晚上22時才行開放
一般投票也將順延至維修完成後一天

<hr>幸好是最後階段才出狀況 :Smile: 
而且大家投票其實都投得差不多了吧w"
有點遺憾活動無法如期閉幕，只能請大家開學後再等開票結果了

----------


## 幻貓

很遺憾遇上閉站一月導致活動延期
接著也會陸續召集評審群回歸，進行最終關的作品講評並統計票數

請各位靜待活動結果出爐 :Smile:

----------


## 幻貓

*總積分計算出爐：*
龍o瞳 ０分
棘刺 ０分
B.Cat ０分
空 ０分
嘟拉齊司 ０分
雪麒 １分
G.M.幻閃寂星 １分
咖啡 ２分
斯冰菊 ２分
戀風 ２分
猖狼 亞魂 ３分
古紀洛子 ３分
狼狗傑 ５分
BGs ５分
銀狼嘯月 ４分
小獥 ５分
*狩者 ７分*
*自然農子 ７分*
*飛狼薩克 ８分*
*荷宇 ９分*
*蒼穹之龍 １０分*
*劍 １１分*
*月光牙狼 １２分*
*影貓ROKU１３分*

頒獎串將於全數特約委託獎品完成後另外發表
由於目前勳章及貨幣系統皆失效，往後若恢復再行補發
感謝各位的參與，希望這次活動讓各位的暑假充實(忙碌)又愉快(憔悴)〈欸欸?!

----------

